# My new buckskin horses :)



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Grade paint mare (Willow) and thoroughbred gelding (Dozer). I'll let you figure out which is which 

Dozer is about 16.1, 7 years old, and was rescued in May. He's a little green, but I rode him for the first time today and he was good, just distracted and full of energy (fun combination...lol). He's a sooty buckskin I guess, "mud-colored" as someone else said, lol.

Willow is almost 6, about 15 hands. She's got one blue eye and one brown eye. I love her color so much! She's got an issue with buddy-sourness and balking.

Both of these horses sent the last people who rode them (before today) to the hospital. So now, they're mine!  And they're coming along nicely.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Your gelding is a brown-based buckskin (or "brownskin") rather than bay-based like the mare, which is why he's so dark. He's going to be very pretty when he's all filled out.

The mare is stunning! *grabby hands*


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very pretty horses!! Good Luck! Keep us updated with your progress


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Your gelding is a brown-based buckskin (or "brownskin") rather than bay-based like the mare, which is why he's so dark. He's going to be very pretty when he's all filled out.
> 
> The mare is stunning! *grabby hands*


I've never seen a color like his before. It's different! And thank you


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*slaps Poseidon's grabby hands*

* grabby hands*XD wow.. both are so gorgeous!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That mare is quite the looker. She has great conformation. The gelding is also striking, but I prefer the mare.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> *slaps Poseidon's grabby hands*
> 
> * grabby hands*XD wow.. both are so gorgeous!


*makes barrelbeginner and Poseidon mysteriously disappear* :twisted:

*really big grabby hands*

The mare...just SO BEAUTIFUL! The gelding is lovely too, but he ain't getting a look in from me when standing next to her ;-)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

fftopic::think::happydance: NO! ill fight you for her! I mysteriously RE appear!


----------



## Alo (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the mare!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're both gorgeous!!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, Dozer is a little unimpressive when she's standing next to him lol. Thanks everyone! PS you'll have to go through me to get her...


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I would take Dozer any day of the week. When he is all muscled up, filled out and groomed up he is going to be very fancy.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Inga said:


> I would take Dozer any day of the week. When he is all muscled up, filled out and groomed up he is going to be very fancy.


If I were into showing, I think he'd make a nice dressage horse. He's got nice uphill build and a gliding trot... he's my kinda horse. =)


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Willow has a beautiful eye. On top of that, she's beautiful in general.

I'm on Dozer's side though, just because of the name  I fell in love with a school horse called Dozer - he was the ugliest Quarter Horse I had ever seen, had horrid conformation and no personality, but he was special. He was affectionately known to me as Dozey-bum, because he had one heck of a rear end on him.

I must say though, you are the first person I have ever met who is happy to become the owner of horses that have landed their last riders in hospital. except perhaps the people that bought my mare.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Tracer said:


> Willow has a beautiful eye. On top of that, she's beautiful in general.
> 
> I'm on Dozer's side though, just because of the name  I fell in love with a school horse called Dozer - he was the ugliest Quarter Horse I had ever seen, had horrid conformation and no personality, but he was special. He was affectionately known to me as Dozey-bum, because he had one heck of a rear end on him.
> 
> I must say though, you are the first person I have ever met who is happy to become the owner of horses that have landed their last riders in hospital. except perhaps the people that bought my mare.


Haha I like to give the "crazy" ones second chances ...  I figure whatever happened was just lack of preparation, education, and training. Anyone that knows me knows I don't mind taking extra time for a horse that needs it. I've purchased lots of "crazy" horses that turned out to be the exact opposite


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

They're so cute! My Henny is like a mix of both your horses hehe. 

Chiila, what is the phenotypic difference in a brown based buckskin and a bay based? Henny is definitely brown based, he's almost black right now :/ He was such a nice golden color but with this winter coat coming in he looks like a completely different horse. Not trying to threadjack, just curious


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Kayella said:


> They're so cute! My Henny is like a mix of both your horses hehe.
> 
> Chiila, what is the phenotypic difference in a brown based buckskin and a bay based? Henny is definitely brown based, he's almost black right now :/ He was such a nice golden color but with this winter coat coming in he looks like a completely different horse. Not trying to threadjack, just curious


Actually, I started a thread about his color before I brought him home - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/buckskin-138435/


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

And another picture of Willow


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Willow is so pretty! I love my some buckskins pintos  Although I'm a bit partial :lol:

Here's my boy Henny. The first picture was the end of August when I first brought him home. A gorgeous color. The second picture is him now, and he is darkening by the day. I can't wait for him to shed out next summer. I get a new horse twice a year LOL


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Aww! He is like a mix between Dozer and Willow!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha that's what I was thinking! I'm gonna steal Willow, btw


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Too cute!!! I myself am partial to buckskins because of my pretty boy.....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Kayella said:


> They're so cute! My Henny is like a mix of both your horses hehe.
> 
> Chiila, what is the phenotypic difference in a brown based buckskin and a bay based? Henny is definitely brown based, he's almost black right now :/ He was such a nice golden color but with this winter coat coming in he looks like a completely different horse. Not trying to threadjack, just curious


That's your biggest phenotypical aspect: the color change is drastic. That is very characteristic of browns. Bays and buckskins change color too, but they still look like the same horse. Browns have a whole array of different colors.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Shoot, I meant genotypically. I was distracted and typed the wrong one. ;P Is it the At agouti rather than A? Henny's sire is aa, and I believe his dam is Aa. But is that A an A or an At?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep. 

They're agouti.
Bay = A
Brown = At
Wild bay = A+ (I have never actually seen a wild bay, but I _have_ seen a wild buckskin. I squee-d a little..)

The three are all extremely similar because they are very slight variations of the same gene, which is hard to explain to people when they're convinced their uber brown horse is bay (mostly because people don't seem to like having a lame brown horse.. Brown is classy, IMO. )

His dam would have At, which is testable through Animal Genetics (UC Davis has the A test and A+ does not currently have a test.)


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice to know  Both parents have been genetically tested, and the dam is Aa. So apparently that A is At. She's a perlino AQHA mare.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oooh! That's exciting. I was just thinking about how many perlinos are brown based, actually.

But for everybody watching at home, this is what a wild bay-based buckskin would look like:









There was one at my college. Note how low the black points on the legs are.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

This is her. It would be very difficult to distinguish phenotypically whether they were brown based or bay based because of the double dilute. Very interesting, indeed.

ETA: Ohhh, love the wild buckskin -drool-


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

awwhh Henny.. and OMG I WANT that bay based buckskin.. but I still am taking willow I believe


----------

